# Programas para experimentar con DTMF



## Gerson strauss (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola, no se si ya conozcan estos programas para experimentar con tonos DTMF desde la PC. Se tratan de 2 programas transmisor y receptor, los probe y funcionan muy bien, el problema es que el receptor no es gratuito (trial por 15 dias). El transmisor es el que mas e utilizado, con este circuito que encontre aqui http://www.sharatronica.com/control_por_tonos_dtmf.html Los programas estan aqui http://www.polar-electric.com/DTMF/Index.html , es una buena forma de manejar equipos por medio del audio de la computadora y no interfiere tener otra fuente de audio como la musica por ejemplo.  o solamente para experimentar con el DTMF y microcontroladores.

Saludos!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 20, 2011)

Muy interesante, no había visto nada similar hasta ahora. 
se agradece mucho!!
saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 20, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Muy interesante, no había visto nada similar hasta ahora.
> se agradece mucho!!
> saludos



Si, creo que seria una de las mejores formas de encender y apagar algo con la PC. Solo seria crear una derivacion del audio, y ademas no ocupas los puertos serie, paralelo o USB, y tener en cuenta que el serie y paralelo son obsoletos actualmente. Pero audio tiene cualquier PC antigua o moderna, de escritorio o portatil.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2011)

Hace tiempo me encontre un OCX para generar tonos....

no es muy comun esta herramienta y es freeware... puede que les sea de utilidad...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 21, 2011)

Aqui les dejo un programa codificador decodificador (CODEC) de tonos DTMF
que realize hace poco, el decodificador no funciona en Windows 7
pero el coder funciona muy bien, y es gratuito.
Tambien en mi pagina hay otro mas completo y mejorado por si les intereza.
Y tambien son gratuitos 100%

Pagina de D@rkbytes
Espero sean de utilidad.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

lo encontre... 

por aca....una pagina explicada y el codigo fuente de un generador con DirectX y vb6....

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=388562


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

Debo darte publicamente las * gracias Dark*, vi el ocx de los skins,  busque y di con la pagina.... realmente muy buenos y sencillo, (antes batallaba mucho para hacerlos )+


----------

